# PSG-1 welcome back and get well soon!!!



## dhoganjr (May 1, 2014)

" Sorry for the late reply, I've had a hell of a time since February. Anti-NMDA receptor encephalitis and 3 weeks in the hospital with a week of it in ICU, part of that time being on a ventilator, frontal lobe damage causing memory and other issues. Anyhow, it's going to be a long, slow recovery."

PSG-1 sorry to hear about all of this, welcome back and hope you have a speedy recovery. I hadn't seen you post for awhile, didn't think about you being sick. I know you are an inspiration to many on this forum with their projects and help anyone that asks for it. Get well soon!!!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 1, 2014)

Thank you so much!! I appreciate the welcome back  =D> It is good to be back! 

It was a long winter for everyone, (especially me), but I think the worst is behind us. It's finally turned spring here, I was riding in my boat this afternoon with short sleeves....it's about time!


----------



## Kismet (May 1, 2014)

That's scary stuff, man.

Glad you're improving and got on the water.

btw, don't do that again!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## PSG-1 (May 1, 2014)

Indeed, it was some scary stuff. I've had a lot of close brushes with death, but I think this one was probably the closest I've ever had. 
I sorted through 216 pages of medical records, and just reading through it scared the hell out of me, recalling everything. Definitely could have never imagined anything like this ever happening to me, but like I said, the worst of it is behind me, and as the weeks pass by, I am getting better, and getting back to normal activities.

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Chewie (May 1, 2014)

Welcome back!!! And take care of yourself PSG-1!!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks, chewie! 8)


----------



## dhoganjr (May 2, 2014)

That is the sad truth with these forums. You read the posts and feel that you get to know the regulars. Then they don't post for awhile and you think maybe their on vacation or just dealing with lifes other problems or work when in reality it could be much worse. 

Again I wish you continued success on your road to recovery. And yes I believe spring has finally sprung and we can put these long winter blues behind us and will help you lift your spirits that much quicker. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 2, 2014)

NO ONE, including my own family, knew what was happening with me for about 15 of the 19 days I was in there, as the doctors had me held as a confidential patient, with orders for no visitors, and no phone calls. I was not allowed to make phone calls until about 3 days before getting out. 

Since getting out, I've been slowly returning to normal activities. I've been behind the wheel of the boat quite a few times, and finally drove a little on the road yesterday. The odds of me ever having another seizure are extremely rare, as I don't have epilepsy, my seizure was caused by the encephalitis, and that's been dealt with. 

That said, here's a cool video my girlfriend took last week when we took the jet boat up to the Great PeeDee-Little PeeDee River confluence:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcvIi9XD9wY

This is such a cool area, check out how the red water from the sandhills portion of the state mixes with the black water from the swamps.


----------



## Kevin Turner (May 2, 2014)

Welcome back, I look forward to your posts...KT


----------



## PSG-1 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, Kevin! Good to be back here. I've been reading through some of the new jet john projects, looking forward to seeing those guys getting their projects off the ground, or, more correctly, on the water! :mrgreen:


----------



## dhoganjr (May 2, 2014)

Glad to hear you have got to take the boat out, probably one of the best therapies you can have. At least it would be for me. =D>


----------



## PSG-1 (May 2, 2014)

Absolutely! I took the jet boat out today at low tide and got a handful of oysters, as well as running some shallow areas just for fun. It's about time to start fishing soon, too.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 4, 2014)

I know this winter was a tough one but geez, I'm glad you're doing better and hopefully you have a full recovery. I was finally able to get my tin out on the water with the ob jet last weekend and now I need to make some adjustments.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 4, 2014)

I was wondering but saw the video so didn't think too much of you not being around.

Get well and get fishing.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks again, guys! It really was a long winter. Even here in sunny South Carolina, we had a couple of ice storms that destroyed a lot of trees, and left some areas without power for as long as a week.

We went out on the water for a little while today, trying to catch a fish, and I finally got a little bit of sunburn on my legs, with the only fish caught being an undersized flounder that got off right behind the boat. Also staked out a new run of channel going through the oyster flats we work, so we will have a northern route that will cut off some distance. Got it marked out with PVC poles now.

Also, right about the time I got out of the hospital in early March, I finally acquired a 20 acre commercial shellfish lease that I've been trying to get for a few years. Then, 2 days later, I get the letter that I already have to plant 700 bushels of shells, and I haven't even made the first dime of profit from this lease yet. We also have to put out 2000 bushels for the other leases, so, in the next couple of weeks, we gotta get cracking' on that, as well!

Things are returning to normal, though, thank God!


----------



## Whitaker201 (May 8, 2014)

Good to hear the recovery is going good!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, Whitaker!

This past Wednesday makes 2 months since I've been home. Yesterday, I went back to the hospital, but not because of any medical problems. To the contrary, I went there to thank them for saving my life. They were surprised to see me back, especially coming in there to say thanks..... and glad to see that I had pretty much made a full 360 from when I was in there in February.


----------



## gotasquirt (May 11, 2014)

good to see you your up and around if you still have my number give a call I have some news about cast intakes take care will


----------



## PSG-1 (May 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351945#p351945 said:


> gotasquirt » 11 May 2014, 04:31[/url]"]good to see you your up and around if you still have my number give a call I have some news about cast intakes take care will




Sorry for the late reply.....I've lost your number, PM me.


----------

